# StreamResult an JSP übergeben



## Pasche (6. Sep 2005)

Ich arbeite zur Zeit an einer XSLT Transformation mittels Java. Soweit funktioniert auch alles. In einer Klasse wird die Transformation wie folgt aufgerufen:


```
/* XSLT-Stylesheet und Result-Element als Streams erzeugen */
Result res = new StreamResult(System.out);		
Source xsl = new StreamSource(stylesheet);
					
/* Transormation durchführen */
javax.xml.transform.Transformer transformer = tFactory.newTransformer(xsl);
transformer.transform(src, res);
```

Die transformierten Daten werden in die Variable res geschrieben und demnach direkt in der Tomcat-Konsole ausgegeben. Nun möchte ich aber genau diese Daten von der Klasse übergeben lassen. Etwas wie:


```
String ausgabe = "";
Result res = new StreamResult(ausgabe);		
Source xsl = new StreamSource(stylesheet);

javax.xml.transform.Transformer transformer = tFactory.newTransformer(xsl);
transformer.transform(src, res);

return (ausgabe);
```

Leider funktioniert das so nicht. Scheinbar kann man einen StreamResult nicht in einen String umleiten obwohl ich das Ganze ohne Fehler kompilieren kann. Kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch mache?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (7. Sep 2005)

StringWriter benutzer
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/io/StringWriter.html


```
StringWriter w = new StringWriter();
Source xsl = ..
Resulst rs = new StreamResult(w);

javax.xml.transform.Transformer t = tFactory.newTransformer(xsl);
t.transform(src, res);

return w.toString();
```


----------



## Pasche (7. Sep 2005)

Danke


----------

